# Pictures from the Betta Show and my new fish!! (LOTS of Pics)



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The first ever GBBA show was today. I had an awesome time and the fish were absolutely breathtaking. I don't know exactly how many fish there were but I'd say a safe estimate was about 150. There were crowntails, HMs, plakats, HMPK, and some wilds.

Pics... Just a few of my particular favs and some of the set ups.
Black Melano DBT.. a little shovel faced but gorgeous.. I wish he had been up for auction.









Orange/Yellow PK... so gorgeous.









Part of the stands









Blue HM

















Pastel HM.. so pretty.

















Red/Green Bi-color butterfly.. he was HUGE. And so gorgeous despite the tail damage. He wasn't for auction unfortunately.

















Opaque PK.. they auctioned a pair of these that I wish I had gotten in hindsight.









Gorgeous Steel Blue Butterfly..









Cute Butterfly PK.. funny little face.









Copper marble HM









Blue CT









Marble female









Gorgeous butterfly salamander









Another Blue HM

















Another gorgeous orange PK.. I LOVED these guys. None of them were available for auction.









Blue HM.. He had this awesome green stripe on his tail.. another not for auction (selfish breeders LOL)









another of the stands.. the fish bowls were for the wilds. The other fish were in the beanies.









NOW onto MY FISH!!!!!!!!:lol: In total I got 5 fish. 4 male HM and a female HM. I also got some very large IALs and two cute 1 gallon jars that came with gravel and a silk plant for $2 each.

Fish 1. A Blue and white marble HM male. I had this guy picked out from the beginning and he started at $3 and I won him at a bid of $17. He was a 1st place winner in his class.

















Fish 2. A blue butterfly DBT. I didn't realize he was a DBT until I brought him home . I don't really like DBT but with him I'll make an exception. I paid $10 for him (which was the starting price). He was also a 1st place winner in his class

















Fish 3. Another blue butterfly.. I don't think he is a marble however. He has a little bit of damage but I don't think it will take much to heal. I got him for $7 (starting at $3). He was one of the fish sold directly for auction and did not take part in the show.

















Fish 4. A multicolor HM. My mom actually bought this fish. She picked him out from the beginning and with a starting bid of $3, won him with a bid of $26!!!! He was one of the most expensive fish sold. He is also a 1st place winner.









And last but not least Fish 5. A pretty multi-color female. I won her at $4 simply because everyone wants to see me breed her with Fish 4. (Which I'm seriously considering doing this summer). She's really pretty but I couldn't get good pics of her.. this one at least show's her color a bit.










I know the pics of my fish aren't great. I was beat and I'm sure the fish are all stressed and they'll have to be packed for the ride home tomorrow :roll:. More to come!


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

wow pretty cool. I really want to go to a show someday idk where they would be guess i'd have to do some google magic on that one.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NICE fish!!!!! You know I'm a sucker for marbles, so I LOVE the first boy!!!

Darn, I shoulda had you pick me up some bettas and IAL... LOL


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow! Awesome! Your new fish are beautiful! I lOVE your mom's guy.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

im actually somewhat surprised that so many were exhibited although they had serious damage (like the bi-color hm). 

i love your marble!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

it looked like a cool show wish i could have gone those fish looked BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually I think only the bi-color had tail damage. The one I bought with tail damage didn't actually appear in the show.. his breeder sent him specifically for auction. I believe since the fish was damaged during shipping, he would still be eligible to be exhibited. If I remember right he placed in his category.

I love the marble.. I really want to breed him. I think this summer I'm going to breed the multi's.. but I need to see if I can even do it. My mom has really been bitten by the bug and REALLY wants to breed her male LOL


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice fish!
I really like your doubletail!
I wish I could go to one of those shows they look amazing


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

SO many beautiful fish. Your new ones are great. I don't like double tails too much either but yours is soooo pretty.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all gorgeous! I love the orange ones.hehe I don't really care for double tails either, but yours is gorgeous!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL I didn't even realize he was a DBT until I got home and saw how huge his dorsal is. He is a very pretty guy.. I'm just worried about his gill cover being stuck open the way it is


----------



## BettaCee (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing these pictures. You were lucky to go to the show. Must have been an awesome time!! Great new kids you got!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Great pictures! I really like that marble you got! It looks like it was a lot of fun


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pictures and some lovely fish you got!! Congrats on the new babies! I hope you do breed them!! You'll get some gorgeous babies!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks like we will be breeding the multicolor pair.. I'm just not sure what we would get from them.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it can be difficult to figure out what you'll get when breeding multi's since, like marbles, they're coloring can be unpredictable. 

If I had to take a guess based on the colors of the potential parents I would say that you will get a lot of blues with red wash, since red wash can be extremely difficult to get rid of once it's in the genes. Some solid reds, solid blues, maybe some lavender based colors. Marbles, Butterflys ect.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds good to me.. I'm hoping I get some that look very close to Daddy but from what I understand they usually resemble the grandparents more than the parents. Wish I had their pedigrees.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure the fry will turn out beautiful.


----------

